# IQA assessment for overseas BSc Engineering Degree



## touch_d_sky (Sep 14, 2021)

I recently applied for IQA of my 4-year Bachelor of Science degree (in Electronics & Communication Engineering) that I earned from one of the top engineering universities in Bangladesh. But I'm very disappointed to see the assessment outcome given by NZQA, which is Diploma at Level 6. Even though they have mentioned the duration as "4 years", they have given the following remarks: 

"Although the above qualification is a recognised programme, it was not subjected to sufficient quality assurance processes at the time of its award. The assessment outcome level reflects this." 

I'm not satisfied with the outcome at all. I expected at least level 7 on NZQF. Under the circumstances what should I do? Has anyone in this forum gone through the same situation?


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Don't you mean you 'desired' Level 7 as that is the Level you required in order to meet the criteria in your application and score you the associated points. You shouldn't have expected Level 7 as all assessments are carried out on an individual basis. Even if you knew somebody with a very similar qualification had previously received Level 7 it doesn't mean your assessment will get the same level. You don't have many options really. You could appeal and see if NZQA will assess again for a second opinion. Your only other option is to go through IPENZ as they will drill down much much further and give a determination if your qualification does reach the required equivalent level or not. Something else that will cost $$$ and take many weeks until you get an answer.


----------

